# blue rili



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Here are more pics of the blue rilis. Some which have red some don't.


























Berried blue rili,

















baby blue rili,









what a $180 flower looks like,


----------



## Alexpatrascu (Jun 13, 2010)

Damn Frank, these a f*cking awesome !!!


----------



## dchow (Oct 30, 2009)

that first blue one is amazing


----------



## bluescorpio (Mar 13, 2011)

Lovely and amazing, did you cross breed blue pearl n red rili??
and the CRS is crazy high denst white.
any discounts?


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

bluescorpio said:


> Lovely and amazing, did you cross breed blue pearl n red rili??
> and the CRS is crazy high denst white.
> any discounts?


nope, it was just a morph that appeared from red rili.

PM me about discounts and which shrimps and quantity


----------



## soonhong (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice flower head you have there...


----------

